# Differential question for 8N



## ridge runner (Jan 4, 2009)

Differential Question
I have a 1949 8N that is not acting the way it seems it should. I was trying to pop start it and discovered that the rear wheels wanted to spin in opposite directions. I had to pull the rear right cone anyhow to repair the pin on the lift arm and so when I did, I checked it. When I would spin one axel the other spun the opposite way and was actually driven by the differential not just floating. I’m no expert in this area but it ain’t the way the I think it should work. I pulled the differential and both side gears drive in opposite directions off the spider gear. Am I off base on this one? I’ve never been in a differential before but I would assume the spider gears drive only one side gear at a time. How do they switch back and forth? Or is there some other mechanism?


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats how it works. These are not posi track rears. If the tranny is in neutral, you should be able to spin one wheel with the other one on the ground.


----------



## ridge runner (Jan 4, 2009)

That's the problem. I can't spin the other wheel with one on the ground. Both wheels are engaged. I have the differential on my bench and both side gears are engaged to the spider at the same time causing one wheel to spin in one direction and the other in the other direction.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

>>When I would spin one axel the other spun the opposite way and was actually driven by the differential not just floating.

I know it looks goofy, but that's classic open differential behavior. Bet your pickup truck does the same thing -- unless it's got a locker.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Yes there is nothing wrong. 

It seems backward because you are applying the power through a driven axle. Apply the power as the engine does, thru the center and it will make more sense


----------

